# open bottom tank



## pete zahut (Feb 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zt1B7kWzuFs

I found this vid on U-tube.
would it be possible to build something like this out of plexiglas?
I have loads of that stuff.

greetings from the netherlands


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

YIKES! That made me sad. That is very scary for a betta. Bettas are air breathers and need to be able to reach the surface of the tank to get air every few minutes. If he didn't figure out he has to go all the way down and around the plexi-glass to get air, he can very easily drown. If you do decide to make this type of tank, please do not consider a betta for it.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't see why you wouldn't be able to make it out of plexi glass I think the key would just be to make sure your seals are air tight, water changes would probably be a pain in the butt thought since you will have to suck all the air out of the top compartment if you change too much.


----------



## mordalphus (Mar 29, 2010)

these tanks have air in the vertical column as well... They are also cleaner... They are more popular in asia than the us tho. You won't find much help here, but there are good websites showing how to set one up.


----------



## pete zahut (Feb 12, 2010)

lisa: I totally agree with your upinion.
zof: that's the whole deal, cutting plexiglas is quite hard: I used some if the stuff for a dashboard but you have to make a template and secure that to the plexiglass without breaking it.
I had to to the dashboard for like 4 times before I had one that didn't break.
next week I'm gonna try a like 1 gallon miniature tank just to see if it's possible to make a (open bottom)tank out of plexiglas.
I'll see what happens.
you guys think I can use pvc glue?

greetings


----------



## mordalphus (Mar 29, 2010)

no, use weld-on. it's cheap and it's actually made for it.


----------

